# Did the latest Tivo Firmware update brick my device or is it just slow?



## stockjock (Aug 11, 2020)

Updated the firmware as directed. Seemed to download just fine. Told me to restart the unit and I did so.

Restarted with a totally black screen. Waited awhile, but nothing but blackness. Pushed the center button on the remote and got a big spinning circle. After a bit, the circle stopped spinning and now I have just a tiny segment of a non-spinning circle showing.

Any idea what's up? This update was completed according to instructions and not interrupted. I'm afraid to unplug it and power up the device again, but it doesn't seem to be making progress. TIA.


----------



## stockjock (Aug 11, 2020)

Just to follow up, after the device was unresponsive for 30-45 minutes, I did do a hard restart by removing and restoring the power. It seems to be fine and the update was apparently installed properly. No idea why it froze up, but fortunately it is not bricked.


----------



## 241705 (Mar 9, 2010)

Mine didn't do that, but it seems like that update broke the HDHomeRun and LiveChannels apps: picture freezes now although sound continues. Fortunately this doesn't seem to have affected ChannelsDVR so I can still watch OTA channels.


----------



## keithg1964 (Feb 2, 2006)

Mine was slow after the update, but since has returned to normal.....


----------



## osu1991 (Mar 6, 2015)

blackngold75 said:


> Mine didn't do that, but it seems like that update broke the HDHomeRun and LiveChannels apps: picture freezes now although sound continues. Fortunately this doesn't seem to have affected ChannelsDVR so I can still watch OTA channels.


I think that may be something google or silicon dust did, as I've been having that problem on the Chromecast wGTv too. Just now on the chromecast, it literally has taken 3 mins for a channel to freeze a couple of times and then restart before it finally plays correctly through Live channels.


----------



## 241705 (Mar 9, 2010)

osu1991 said:


> I think that may be something google or silicon dust did, as I've been having that problem on the Chromecast wGTv too. Just now on the chromecast, it literally has taken 3 mins for a channel to freeze a couple of times and then restart before it finally plays correctly through Live channels.


Thanks. I decided to check it on my Chromecast w/GTV just a few minutes ago and found it was messed up there, also. I came back here to post a similar "looks like it is not the TS4K's fault" update and saw your post.


----------

